# Looking for a trainer in the Seattle area.



## Jakoba

I need to find a professional trainer. 

I have a high prey/toy drive dog and need somebody in that realm. 

If you've have good recommendations of one in the greater Seattle area please list them and where they are and what you liked about them. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Northwest K9 in Enumclaw.

Moc is fabulous and has GSD's too.

http://www.nwk9.com


----------



## Jakoba

Perfect, Thanks Kathy!


----------



## dog27

I highly recommend Moc as well. I got my high drive, ball crazy SAR dog from her and the lessons she taught me were invaluable.

Benny: http://www.nwk9.com/litterb_bennoc.htm


----------



## Jakoba

Holy smokes Benny's a good looking dog. 

Her web page looks like she's taking a break for a bit. She's not accepting training requests at this time. Bummer. 

I might look into Cascade K9. http://www.cascade-k9.com/default.aspx

Anybody here used them?


----------



## dog27

I stopped by Cascade K9 one day and was given a sales pitch for their program where they train your dog for you. "You don't need to know the mechanics of your car, you just need to drive it." Also, they do not use only positive techniques. Not what I was looking for. They do seem very knowledgeable about high drive Mals though.

You might contact Steve White (www.i2ik9.com), he is one of the best around. I also know some other private trainers that specialize in working dogs, pm me if interested.


----------



## Jakoba

That's a load of bull. Not what I'm looking for either. I'd never drop my dog off and let them train him/her. I need to learn much more than she does. 

Thanks for the tip, you saved me a trip out there. 

Woodinville is nice a close. I'll check out i2ik9. Looks like they run a bunch of different training programs out of the Rivendale facility in Woodinville.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Too bad about Moc!!! She would have been perfect. If I lived closer I would be there all the time. I went to Moc a few times when I first moved here as I could find no one else. I finally did find some good places closer but Moc's work with me was great. Very patient and positive trainer.


----------



## Jakoba

I'll just have to wait out Moc. 

But for now here is where I am going to start. I have a consultation set up for a week from saturday. 

http://www.thewholepup.com/


----------



## 3K9Mom

Katie Morrell at Cascade Kennels. Tell her that Camper's mom sent you.







Katie really understands GSDs. She just gets them. This is where we have done the vast majority of our training. 

http://www.cascadekennels.com/training.asp

They do board and trains, but I've never had these recommended them to me. (I used to train mostly with Rachael Sutton there as well, but she moved on to a Guide Dog institute. Sigh.) Lisa there is also good and understands GSDs. I've done classes as well as private lessons at Cascade Kennels. As a matter of fact, I'm taking another class with Katie in March.

Rachael spoke highly of Riverdog in Issaquah as well, whenever Cascade Kennel's classes filled up. We're looking at getting a new dog, and they have openings for a March class whereas everyone else whom I would use is full. So if we get the dog, I'll likely go to Riverdog. http://www.riverdogk9.com

If you want purely positive training, Dh is doing a CGC class with Ali Johnson who does positive training. She also trains for Seattle Humane. (The training is as much for Dh and Camper to just have time together as anything). But that just started last week, so I have no opinion yet. http://kinshipdogs.com/

Becky and Dave Bishop (Puppy Manners) are great trainers. I really like them. But they kind of do mostly golden retriever types. Not drivey kids like ours. They can handle them, but their classes aren't set up for them. They also don't do private lessons, as far as I know. But they're an option if you just want reasonable good obedience classes. http://www.puppymanners.com If you're interested in a class, email Becky first and see if she thinks you would get much out of her class. She'll tell you upfront. She's very direct.

I like Colleen, the owner of the Academy of Canine Behavior in Bothell. She's very knowledgeable. But I would never bring my dog there. They're much too rough handling dogs. 

Finally, Packworks in Arlington is supposed to be phenomenal. I have a friend who is very knowledgeable about dogs. (She's the manager of my vet's practice). She brought her dog, who had some overt behavior issues there, and was thrilled with the results. She's seen similar results with other dogs. I met Michael of Packworks at a dog fair and was impressed with him. Gretchen is a bit odd, I admit. But they apparently do very good work. If I were to start all over again, I would not hesitate to try them. And if I had specific problems I wanted to work on, I definitely would use them. http://www.packworks.org/

If you want to stay on your side of the lake, I can probably get you another name or two. There's a service dog trainer in my service dog association, and she's recommended a few trainers in Seattle itself to someone else who asked. I didn't pay attention at the time. But I can find out if you'd like.


----------



## Jakoba

I was hoping you'd post in here. I know Campers been a handful. You've certainly done a lot of research in this area. Thank you! 

I'm all set up at the whole pup for her introductory obedience class starting a week from wednesday. 

I'm going to contact Katie at Cascade for the next phase of her training. Do you do personal or group classes? 

I do like close and convenient and it looks like we have a lot to choose from in this area.


----------



## Jakoba

We had our first class two nights ago.

Went ok. Malley is too distracted by the other dogs and newness of the environment. She did ok. There were 6 total in the class and 3 of them were very agressive towards other dogs and their owners didn't have much knowledge or skills with their dogs. 

About 5 minutes left in the class we were doing heeling exercises and Malley threw a fit/tantrum. She'd had enough and was trying to jump up in my arms. I went and sat in a chair to try and calm her down and before I knew it she was in my lap and she never, ever jumps up in my lap. 

I think part of the problem is the class is later at night. 8-9pm. I'm tired by then and she's tired too. We're both about ready for bed around 8:30 so this is a bit of a shock to both our systems. 

It felt like we got nothing accomplished and I felt totally useless after the class. 

The instructor said all this was normal for the first night of novice obedience class. 

She instructed the 3 agressive dogs to come with gentle leaders for the next class. 

Malley was the best behaved in the class though. She just couldn't focus with all the other dogs being distractions. She loves all dogs and just wants to play with them.


----------



## gracyelu

I also highly recommend Katie at Cascade Kennels. She is fabulous. I was heartbroken when I moved to DC and have yet to find someone that I feel is half as qualified or half as good as Katie. Katie also allows me to email her and she responds with tips for me. She is a natural with the dogs. They really respond to her.


----------

